# Meet CHAMP with Belt at Indy.



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Indy Time. Come and meet Champ with belt on him.
AA will throw congrat party to Justin Walker. All TSF members are invited in AA booth and after. 
Ladies dress up, AA take card out! It's a party time. AA will spend Euro which AA made in FESPA. 
Life is short let's Gala!! VIVA TSF.
If you wish to come/join and congrat to him. RSVP here or PM please. If not at least congrat to him here.
Cheers! Beers are on me. always.
Our host and hostess (AA model. 2011) says Hello to you.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey, thanks! A celebration party sounds great!  Looking forward to the Indy show - I'd love to meet more people from the forums, in person.

And of course, I'll be rockin' the belt.... I'm gonna take some pictures of it, this weekend! It's really impressive, in person.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AA is trying to contact AA model to invite her in to Indy. To give you big congrat XO!!! 
AA will be ready for rock and roll.  no one is RSVP? why? Because of you or AA? 2:30am here 7:30am is departing time. Going home! German food is not my favorite. 1kg(2lbs+) is Euro90($135) filet beef at super market.
Ladies, without you there are no parties!!! Help!!
Cheers!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats Champ!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Justin Walker said:


> Hey, thanks! A celebration party sounds great!  Looking forward to the Indy show - I'd love to meet more people from the forums, in person.
> 
> And of course, I'll be rockin' the belt.... I'm gonna take some pictures of it, this weekend! It's really impressive, in person.


Justin..

whats the details ..date etc of the show?


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

The NBM Indy show will be in Indianapolis, IN on June 9-11. You should make it out there, if at all possible; I'd love to sit down and BS with you, in person! We can trade ideas on various engineering projects...


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Justin Walker said:


> The NBM Indy show will be in Indianapolis, IN on June 9-11. You should make it out there, if at all possible; I'd love to sit down and BS with you, in person! We can trade ideas on various engineering projects...


Just checked the calender..I have a commitment friday june 10th till about 1pm, maybe ill b-line there afterwards 4 hours drive from me...! what is closing time? would it be better to go saturday?


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

allamerican said:


> AA is trying to contact AA model to invite her in to Indy. To give you big congrat XO!!!
> AA will be ready for rock and roll.


MMMMM she is cute, I think you might have to run that whole model thanking business with Justin's Wife, no need to get him in trouble.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AA model has another schedule for photo shot. She ask me give her best to NeoFamily and feel so sorry she couldn't come. Maybe next time 
We are thinking about 2nd day of the show is party night.
Meeting Champ is all through out 3 days.
Remember we have TSF lounge!! Drop by and sign. 
Bring your art work for Justin W to print for you. maybe with his autograph? too far?
So far 2 applied. AA needs RSVP please.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AA wants to have least 50 people include all of AA staff for real party. I will make a name tag "NeoFamily" (this week project).


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

german13 said:


> Just checked the calender..I have a commitment friday june 10th till about 1pm, maybe ill b-line there afterwards 4 hours drive from me...! what is closing time? would it be better to go saturday?


I'm not sure what the closing time will be, but it will probably make more sense to come by on Saturday so you can relax and hang out a bit! Let me know if you're gonna be there, Jeff - it would be great to meet up.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

loloxa said:


> MMMMM she is cute, I think you might have to run that whole model thanking business with Justin's Wife, no need to get him in trouble.


hahahahah Yeah my wife is pretty understanding, but I wouldn't want to push it!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Bring your art work for Justin W to print for you. maybe with his autograph? too far?


lol I don't think my autograph will be a major draw for people; they're coming to see the belt, and of course the badass DTG printer (hardware) that helped win it! I'm just there to chat it up with folks.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn, I still need 13 posts before I hit "1,000".... Oh wait, only 12 more, now!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> Damn, I still need 13 posts before I hit "1,000".... Oh wait, only 12 more, now!


I am not that much behind you. While R has 25xxxs. giving up on that.
Please RSVP for GALA!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

german13 said:


> Just checked the calender..I have a commitment friday june 10th till about 1pm, maybe ill b-line there afterwards 4 hours drive from me...! what is closing time? would it be better to go saturday?


Jeff, It will be AA's pleasure to have you. Saturday make sense but I will leave earlier and No dinner pizza time. Breakdown time. But beers are!
Cheers!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Final call for Champs Party. Please RSVP. You will never regret and waste time by AA's treat. Ask around if you have wonder.
We cannot afford most famouse and biggest Irish restaurant (McDonald) but we will have Mangiare!
Cheers to the Champ!!! and to the NeoFamilies!! Congratulazione!! Kunbae!!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Jeff, It will be AA's pleasure to have you. Saturday make sense but I will leave earlier and No dinner pizza time. Breakdown time. But beers are!
> Cheers!


peter, i appreciate the invitation.

I will certainly stop buy the booth if imake it down saturday!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Jeff, no if please. We all looking forward to meet you and do more! Will is there is will be there.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Have fun @ your get together and congrats Justin 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------

